# ALL-NEW AUDI TT ROADSTER and TTS



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Open-top version of all-new Audi sports car retains classic roadster format but sets new class standards for agility, efficiency and in-car technology
◾All-new TT Roadster and TTS Roadster models to make their World debut at the Mondial de l'Automobile in Paris (October 4 to 14)
◾TT Roadster models available to order in the UK from mid-November priced from £31,955 OTR to £37,555 OTR - first deliveries in March 2015
◾310PS TTS Roadster available to order from early 2015 - first deliveries in second quarter
◾Sport and S line specification options - both include fully automatic fabric hood, digital Audi virtual ****pit, MMI touch, xenon or LED headlights, Audi Music Interface, Audi drive select, Alcantara/leather sports seats, keyless go
◾Engines at launch - 2.0 TFSI 230PS in conjunction with front-wheel-drive and quattro all-wheel-drive, 2.0 TDI 184PS exclusively with front-wheel-drive
◾Further improved aluminium and steel hybrid construction processes help to keep entry level 2.0 TFSI kerb weight down to 1,320kg
◾TT Roadster 2.0 TDI ultra capable of in excess of 65mpg with CO2 output of just 114g/km, 0-62mph in 7.3 seconds, top speed 147mph








Open minds at Audi have again been applied to the classic concept of the open-top two-seater sports car, and the result - the all-new TT Roadster - is set to bring its thoroughly contemporary perspective on the time-honoured theme to next month's Mondial de l'Automobile in Paris.








While on the outside it retains a fast-retracting fabric hood in accordance with roadster tradition and in the interest of weight minimisation, the third generation of the Audi icon embraces the future in all other respects, from its advanced hybrid aluminium and steel construction to its remarkable all-digital virtual ****pit and advanced new chassis with upgraded quattro drive. The new high performance convertible is set to arrive in the UK in good time for spring 2015, and will be available to order from mid-November priced from £31,955 OTR.








"The concept of designing a compact roadster following clear geometrical rules formed the original idea for the Audi TT in autumn 1994," says Prof. Dr. Ulrich Hackenberg, Board Member for Technical Development at AUDI AG: "From the first generation on, it has been a sports car for the senses - a driving machine with an authentic design. With the new TT Roadster, we have developed this concept in a consistent manner and further improved the technical experience in the car with innovations such as the Audi virtual ****pit."








The new TT Roadster offers the capabilities of a sports car with the option of added open-top exhilaration, but without the compromises that this blend of attributes often demands. Great importance has been attached to torsional rigidity and ride comfort, and specially developed struts in the underbody and body work in their favour. Aerodynamics have also been prioritised, the new Roadster slipping cleanly and quietly through the air with a best-in-class drag coefficient of 0.30.









TTS


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Not sure I like it as much as the earlier models, the very straight edges and lines make it look 'Angry' to me.
Like the LCD dash though.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep totally agree with above post. Far to sharp and chiseled for my liking, i like curves.


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

been around too long now needs a real makeover


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Agree with all above posts


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

I like the new muscular look and the interior is fantastic.

Audi have gone down the evolutionary route, of course, which is no bad thing given the success of previous TTs. In fact, based on the pictures and spec, I've seen nothing to suggest that this latest version won't continue to be a very popular model for Audi for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

I actually really like this face lift, the TT has got better looking over time, i think an overhaul would be nice, but how crazy can you go without it wanting to be a different model and not the TT anymore?

The front end looks nice, cant wait to see the new TTRS, as that has always looked even more aggressive than the predecessors


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm still not 'over-sure' on this one yet. Maybe it's the angular front end of the bonnet that's not working for me?.....kinda seems like it's come from another car, and been placed there. The other TT's seemed to have more flowing lines/curves to them.


----------

